

The Challenges of being the "Business Guy" in an Online Startup - adii
http://adii.me/2011/04/the-challenges-of-the-business-guy/

======
aspir
The author hits on it slightly with his first and last listed challenges, but
for me, the hardest part of the "business guy" role is the waiting. Waiting
for clients to call back. Waiting for bugs to get fixed. Waiting for features
to be completed. It's stressful, and since I can't code (or at least at the
level to contribute), there's not much I can do about it. I can market,
hustle, oversee, and vision cast all day, but it's all moot without product
execution.

Alexis Ohanian once said in an interview (can't remember where) that "someone
always needs to order the chinese food." That's very true, but the team can
only eat so much chinese food, and the ratio of red bull chugging to
productivity isn't linear :) I always feel like a stereotype when I go home at
5-6ish and my dev cofounders keep on working into the night. But if I'm there
after that time I become the intrusive, over-the-shoulder parent that hinders
productivity.

Because of all of this, I've become more patient than ever, and just trust my
cofounders to get it done -- they always do. I've had to do so -- otherwise
I'd go crazy, and I'd drive my cofounders out due to my neuroses. Sometimes
you have to let the art breathe and take shape organically.

